

Project Brillo – Google Developers - kanche
https://developers.google.com/brillo/

======
maghis
So unsurprising... [https://medium.com/@maghis/the-hub-of-the-smart-home-
bfa504d...](https://medium.com/@maghis/the-hub-of-the-smart-home-bfa504d08c9d)

